# Looking for bun recipe



## killandgrill (Jan 12, 2009)

Looking for a recipe for buns like my grandma made. Don't have much to go on but here is what I can tell you about them.
     They seemed like a heavier type of bun with a course texture, not light and fluffy. I remember she would cut out a circle from the dough and put a smear of butter on it and cut a seam in it slightly off center and fold it over. If anyone has a recipe that sounds similar I would greatly apprieciate it. Thanks.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 12, 2009)

Sounds more like a biscuit. I don't do biscuits, sorry, but give it time. There are tons of folks here that do.
And try looking at our catagory:Bread, Cornbread & Sandwiches.
Or on the top bar, where it says SEARCH, click that and type in
BISCUITS, and see what you find.

BTW,    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 12, 2009)

Welcome to DC. The coarse texture has me puzzled. I was going to say it sounds like a certain dinner roll. According to Bernard Clayton, Jr., "The eight most popular dinner rolls are Parker House, bowknots, rosettes, butterhorns, crescents, cloverleafs, fan-tans and pan rolls." To me it sounded like a Parker House roll but those are light and fluffy but the butter and shape is correct.
Anyone else know?


----------



## JoeV (Jan 13, 2009)

I agree with the above...sounds more like a biscuit that was used as a sandwich bun, especially based on the method you describe.


----------

